
ArXiv’s 1.7M+ Research Papers Now Available on Kaggle - Yuqing7
https://syncedreview.com/2020/08/06/arxivs-1-7m-research-papers-now-available-on-kaggle/
======
stallmanite
This is wonderful news. Anyone here get started on projects leveraging this
dataset yet?

